# Chigger & other bug bites; help needed



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

I have spent the last 7 days tent camping on our land & although I was prepared for ticks(didn't see even one) I came back covered in bites. Most folks said they were mostly chigger bites and a few spider & red ant bites tossed in for good measure. :runforhills:

I have so far tried; benadryl, menthol rub, baking soda paste and just good old soap & water to relieve the itch. 

What can I use to ease off this itching? I am literally covered with over a 100 from my feet all the way to up around my waist with a few on my upper back. Some are much larger than the rest and those bubbled up with a blister over the bite. :help:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Witch hazel extract, reduces the itching and helps healing. You might need a couple bottles for as many bites as you have. Use a cotton ball to apply, soak the bites pretty well. Doesn't work 100% but really helps.


----------



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you, I never experienced chiggers before ! Off to get the witch hazel.:rock:


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

For future reference, the best defense is to get them before they get you.
There are threads about them if you use the search function.
Wiping with a damp cloth, showering immediately when you come in and sulfur powder are the best IMO.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Cover the infected area with clear nail polish, supposedly suffocates them, go on line and see for how long, etc..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When I get a itching rash I grab the Lanacane.

 Al


----------



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone, I am heading back down to MO in 2 weeks and this time I will be well protected with a DEET heavy spray on my clothes, shoes and socks. I hate using a lot of chemicals but I really can't handle this intense itching again.

I tried the witch hazel and it eased the itching somewhat but I'm heading to the Dollar General for some Lanacaine and any other itch relief remedies that have. 

It's funny in one way, I was so excited to see I had wild blackberries all over the place and now I find out, those chiggers love them also.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Nail polish does not work. Contrary to what some people believe, the chiggers do not burrow into your skin. So, you can't smother them. 

As far as putting sulfur on your ankles, I've heard that it works, but have no first hand experience w/this. If you're allergic to sulfa drugs like I am, you cannot use this.

http://www.hike-li.org/chiggers.htm


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I second nail polish not working. There used to be a similar product called chig-a-rid which was similar to nail polish, 10x the price, and just as ineffective. 

I used topical Benadryl which does not work and some other numbing medications and none work on me. Everyone's body chemistry is slightly different so it may take some time to find one that works for you. Sorry it's such horrible advice but that's the way it is. 4 people in our house and every one of us uses a different chigger remedy. Dh swears by topical Benadryl, dd uses an aloe lotion, ds just takes his antihistamine, and I use the witch hazel. 

One thing you will want to do next time you go berry picking is to take along some wet wipes with rubbing alcohol in them. That will kill any buggies crawling on you before they get a chance to feed. Use within a couple hours of being in the brush. Take extra care to wipe down your body between your waist and knees.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

I grind up benadryl pills into a paste and put on the skin.

Calamyn lotion.

You could try orajel, or even other itch creams.

Turmeric soaked rags don't help with itching, but can do wonders for swelling problems.

If you go to the Dr, getting steroid shots can really help, and you can get them a few times over several days.

I had to get three within a week to week and a half this summer because of my asthma. The side effect I wasn't even thinking about was that I had no itches from bug bites!


----------



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for all of the input. Today, after itching through a bunch of remedies I went to the pharmacy and found something called Chiggerex which is 20% benzocaine. It was fairly inexpensive at under $3 and so far, it has calmed the itch on the right side.
On the left I tried another product called Benadryl extra strength anti itch cream. It seemed to calm the itch down also but there is still a slight tingly feeling so not 100% gone.

So far the Chiggerex seems to be the best product for a super sized batch of chigger bites.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. Chiggers are a fact of summer life for most of us. They love me so much they crawled over a plastic lined picnic blanket and nearly ate me alive. Any time I put even my knee on the ground I could count on several bites. I'll be looking for the Chiggerex on my next trip to the store.


----------



## FLAndy (Nov 6, 2015)

Benzocaine for the itch. As far as prevention goes, spray your clothes and boots with Permethrin and let dry. The chiggers will die as soon as they come in contact with it. It is safe for humans and is the active ingedient in Nix and other head lice and scabie creams for use on children. One caveat, it is super toxic to fish and for some reason - cats.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

RonM said:


> Cover the infected area with clear nail polish, supposedly suffocates them, go on line and see for how long, etc..


You can't suffocate them by putting something on the bite, because they aren't there anymore. It's a misconception to think they burrow in and stay.

The best repellent I've found is Permanone, which is used on your clothes instead of on your skin.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You can't suffocate them by putting something on the bite, because they aren't there anymore. It's a misconception to think they burrow in and stay.
> 
> The best repellent I've found is Permanone, which is used on your clothes instead of on your skin.


I use what is called permethrin on my clothes and DEET on my skin. I also found that taking some Gorilla tape and taping down my pant legs around my boots helps a lot. Also eat a bunch or garlic. It keeps everything from microbes to in-laws away.


----------



## SueBee (May 28, 2010)

Oak mites are really bad this year. The witch hazel is great for taking care of the itching and swelling, as said above.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the ounce of prevention , permethrin http://www.amazon.com/Sawyer-Products-Permethrin-Clothing-Repellent/product-reviews/B001ANQVYU is a poison that doesn't effect humans because our skin doesn't absorb it but it is deadly to insects for 6 weeks or 6 washings on cloths , tents , fabric , it is a treatment that you put on the cloth and not your skin once it is dry it has almost no smell 

and unlike deet it doesn't melt plastic and damage tents


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I spray my clothes with permethrin , let it dry, good for 6 washings, can be bought at Tractor Supply...I hang the clothes up to dry, not for skin contact..


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

Get some yellow sulfur powder and put it in a sock and pat it on your legs and exposed areas to prevent getting bit. It's not the best smelling stuff but it's not bad and much better than some harsh chemicals.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

The very best thing I have ever used for relieving the swelling and itching from chigger and tick bites (even bee/hornet/wasp stings!) is a good quality Tea Tree Oil. 

The best price and quality of TTO I have found came from here: www.swansonvitamins.com

They sell their own brand (which is the cheapest and works very well), and top name brands. All quality. 

Don't even bother getting drugstore or Walmart's TTO. Waste of money.

Tip: Dab it onto each bite, wait a couple of minutes, then reapply.

Do NOT slather it on. It is too concentrated and expensive for that kind of application, not to mention inviting adverse reactions.

I have not found anything on earth that even comes close to relief like this, which lasts for several hours, more or less.



.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

CajunSunshine said:


> The very best thing I have ever used for relieving the swelling and itching from chigger and tick bites (even bee/hornet/wasp stings!) is a good quality Tea Tree Oil.
> 
> The best price and quality of TTO I have found came from here: www.swansonvitamins.com
> 
> ...


Be sure to keep it out of reach of dogs and probably cats. It's lethal to dogs for sure.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> the ounce of prevention , permethrin http://www.amazon.com/Sawyer-Products-Permethrin-Clothing-Repellent/product-reviews/B001ANQVYU is a poison that doesn't effect humans because our skin doesn't absorb it but it is deadly to insects for 6 weeks or 6 washings on cloths , tents , fabric , it is a treatment that you put on the cloth and not your skin once it is dry it has almost no smell
> 
> and unlike deet it doesn't melt plastic and damage tents


I used permethrin concentrate that I bought from the local farm supply store when I went to the Amazon Rain Forest 18 months ago. I sprayed my clothes, bedding and luggage. Two mosquito bites total.:clap: This stuff is wonderful.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes Permethrin is the answer - I have been using it for a couple years now - mainly for deer ticks - it is toxic to cats but only when it is wet - I spray the clothes that I wear into the woods or fields -


----------

